# H: CSM W: Dark Eldar or Paypal (US Only)



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a CSM force I am trying to get away from (Just need something new) I am looking for equal trade of Dark Eldar models (I prefer unassembled or at least unpainted) or $450 USD

Terminator Lord
Sorcerer 
5 Terminators
10 CSM with bolters
8 CSM with ccw
10 Cultists with ccw
10 Cultists with autoguns
Hellbrute
Heldrake
4 Chaos Spawn
Defiler

Pictures of this army can be located in my old project log. (Link in description)


----------

